# What are the best tests to help me decide on an occupation?



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

I've heard Strong Interest Inventory but I been looking all over the place and can't find a free version. It sucks, I would even settle for a similar test. Apparently it's based on Holland's test, free versions of which are available online, but I don't know in what ways it's different.

There are probably other good tests out there too, other websites...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I really like the book What Color is Your Parachute? by Richard Bolles.

There are tests, projects, and assessments in the book that will help you recognize your skills, strengths, and interests. The author teaches you how to use that information to find career options.

What Color Is Your Parachute? 2013: A Practical Manual for Job-Hunters and Career-Changers: Richard N. Bolles: 9781607741473: Amazon.com: Books

I will warn you: the author has a writing style that is unconventional (odd punctuation, excessive use of commas, etc). But - the content is useful and interesting.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

coursera.com is a nice site, with many groups of questions to answer.  You need to register but it's worth it. As you answer, it would update your top 5 jobs by each answer, so the more you answer, the more accurate it gets.

*edit* it's Sokanu, not Coursera! -> http://www.sokanu.com/


----------



## wellnowwhat (May 24, 2013)

AriesLilith said:


> coursera.com is a nice site, with many groups of questions to answer.  You need to register but it's worth it. As you answer, it would update your top 5 jobs by each answer, so the more you answer, the more accurate it gets.


Hmm.. Do you have a direct link to the questions about which you speak? I can't seem to find anything on the coursera site.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

wellnowwhat said:


> Hmm.. Do you have a direct link to the questions about which you speak? I can't seem to find anything on the coursera site.


aah sorry, it was not Coursera but Sokanu. >_< Here: Sokanu


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm going to go to that site, it looks promising, hopefully it is.


----------



## ohgoblin612 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hollands Codes.


----------



## Manunkind (Jan 2, 2012)

To give a different viewpoint from the others, why not just take a temp job/internship/volunteer job in a sector/area you are thinking about.

You will get first hand experience if that job style is for you.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Asvab


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Strengths finder is good for finding your strong suits which can be helpful in selecting a career. There is a book to go along with it you can find. Below is a free version of the test. 


Free Strengthsfinder Test by WorKuno. Determine you Strengths, Personality and Careers, easy step by step. The Free Strengthsfinder test offer an extraordinary way to find your true calling. - Free Strengthsfinder Test


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

The best test is to get an internship in the field you are thinking about. If you stay there for a decent amount of time and like it, then the test shows positive results. If you leave within a week and/or hate your life while you're there, the test says it isn't not fit for you.


----------

